
How do I become a top-tier Software Engineer? - throwaway123x2
I have a CS degree from a 4 year University, but I did more fooling around than learning there. I&#x27;m now a slightly above-average engineer with 4 years of .NET web experience (mostly backend) and one year of backend experience that was more defect fixes in an old codebase than anything else.<p>If I wanted to be a top tier engineer, what&#x27;s the best way to train myself up? Should I take online courses to shore up my somewhat-shoddy basics? If so, anyone have recommendations?<p>I have a family so I have some free time, but not a ton ... so I want to learn things that will have maximum impact on my career and my marketability.
======
ozzyman700
What do you enjoy about software engineering?

Optimizing for "career and my marketability" might be the most financially
prudent choice, if personal enjoyment is discarded. I'm not saying find
something you love and you will never work a day in your life. That statement
is just trite.

Find something you enjoy about computing, and expand your knowledge of the
subject.

------
elamje
Learn a functional programming language to change your thinking about
programming. Clojure is a good place to start.

Started learning it in January and has radically changed my OOP mind.
Previously did work with Python, Java, and .NET.

------
croo
What does "top tier engineer" mean for you?

